# help with a light fixture



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

Have an out door mercury vapor light. Never seen this weird part above the bulb. whats the best way to get this bulb out


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm unsure of what i'm viewing , do you have any more pix Heavy one? ~CS~


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

no. I don't. its the top of the bulb. 

wait try this one. its not good at all


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Looks like a dead albino mouse.

I realize that's not helpful.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

I know this sounds stupid, but, while wearing a pair of gloves gently but firmly try to unscrew the bulb. You may have to work it back and forth. If that doesn't work either take the screw out of that metal reflector out & or break the bulb then remove it with a needle nose pliers. Good luck.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

If this is a common Mercury vapour flood lumaire then you can unscrew the bulb.

what wattage it is? 

I think that is some type of socket sleeve and it did slipped down. if that was base up.

Edit: Ahh.,,, now it click my mind that is spring loaded to hold the bulb to prevent shaking badly. 

I know some of larger MH and HPS do have bulb support on oppiste side of socket.


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

my bad. the bulb will unscrew easily. just having issues with this thing at the top. after I unscrew the bulb. I cant get it out because this piece at the top


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Yep that was for Vibration. Honestly I wouldn't even relamp that piece of ****. You will be damn lucky to even find one. I know I could not. 
Screw the lamp all the way in and yank the top out. That piece is just a sleeve to hold it still.
Most of the time on that fixture there is an access in the top. 
Make sure to let us know if you find the right lamp.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

If that was big arse BT56 then you have a good chance you have 1 KW mercury vapour. ( yes 1.5 KW mercury vapor is same size as well ) 

just unscrew the top plate then the bulb will come out easy that why some of those flood lumaires are made that way.

May want to use Multivapor for same wattage but alot more light or swap the gust and put in 400 watt Pulse start Metal halide it have same lumines as old school 1 KW mercury vapour is .


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Might just be time for an upgrade!


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Yep that was for Vibration. Honestly I wouldn't even relamp that piece of ****. You will be damn lucky to even find one. I know I could not.
> Screw the lamp all the way in and yank the top out. That piece is just a sleeve to hold it still.
> Most of the time on that fixture there is an access in the top.
> Make sure to let us know if you find the right lamp.


The company I work for actually has several in stock. The trick will be if the are good or not


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

heavysparky said:


> The company I work for actually has several in stock. The trick will be if the are good or not


Bring two and try them out.

If you aren't going to swap out the fixture.


----------

